# Wheels



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got a set of these wheels from the A8L and I was wondering if anyone out there has put these on their A6? What size tires are you running? I have been looking at 235/35/19's but would like to know what others are running. 
And do you have spacers, if so how thick? Are there any clearance issues?
Please help... I want to get these on the ride before summer hits


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Wheels (Cor32rado)*

i have 18/85/235 er something like that, i only rub when i have 5 people in the car (lowered). 
i also do not run spacers.


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Wheels (an_a6)*

I have the 19" version though.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i have 18/85/235 er something like that,

I don't even think that is a real tire size... If I am reading that the way the number (kind of ) make sense that means that those tires have an 85% profile. Meaning the sidewall is 85% of the teadwidth which is a REALLY tall sidewall.
Thanks for the reply though








Anyone else run these wheels? I am pretty sure mine are 19"x9.5"


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Wheels (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_I have the 19" version though.... 

I don't even think that is a real tire size... If I am reading that the way the number (kind of ) make sense that means that those tires have an 85% profile. Meaning the sidewall is 85% of the teadwidth which is a REALLY tall sidewall.
Thanks for the reply though








Anyone else run these wheels? I am pretty sure mine are 19"x9.5"

haha, its probably not. i was just to much of a lazy ass biotch to go look. you shouldnt have any problems. some guy just sold (or is selling) 19 A8s, and he had them on his a6. If you get them on, post if you hear a crythmic clicking sound on turns, because my car does that, with only the A8s.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

I'm running a 245/35/19 on my wheels, and no rubbing what so ever.


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

Any spacers? Do you have the 2.7T or the 4.2?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*

I have factory 19"a8l wheels on my a6 with 235/35/19 generals. awesome tires.
I let chris @c2motorsports borrow them for his mk5 2.5t feature in eurotuner next month. Powder coated satin black on a white car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif check em out. Il find pics later. Check out my jetta mk3 jetta in the same issue










_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 3:07 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

you must be some kinda fancy man, us peoples around here (meaning me) only has the knock offs.
i plan on moving to a new car next year (imola yellow s4), and i wanted to powder coat mine black witht he yellow insides, how much did it cost for you to paint them.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
i plan on moving to a new car next year (imola yellow s4)

nice

I did powdercoating for Ngp racing a couple of years ago and they are nice enough to let me use the booth from time to time so it was free








As far as being a fancy man...that would be the guy who sold them to me for a hundred dollars















talk about a baller ..he curbed the wheels pretty bad and bought factory rs6 wheels and was going to throw the a8l's in the dumpster @ work







I rescued them, welded the lips refinished the aluminum and gave them a coat of solar matte black.
The shop charges about 80 a wheel i believe. The hardest part is blasting off the factory coating.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_
nice

I did powdercoating for Ngp racing a couple of years ago and they are nice enough to let me use the booth from time to time so it was free








As far as being a fancy man...that would be the guy who sold them to me for a hundred dollars















talk about a baller ..he curbed the wheels pretty bad and bought factory rs6 wheels and was going to throw the a8l's in the dumpster @ work







I rescued them, welded the lips refinished the aluminum and gave them a coat of solar matte black.
The shop charges about 80 a wheel i believe. The hardest part is blasting off the factory coating.

awesome, i was thinking a lot more. i have a small dent in mie (the wheel was droped, not by me) and the guy said like 200 dollars to fix. **** that, its cheaper to buy a new one.


----------

